# My son's first deer hunt (pics)



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I would like to share a very fun and memorable weekend with you guys. My son Jackson (5 years old) got to go on his first deer hunt this weekend. I was very impressed with how he did. He walked with us through trees and even some smaller sloughs, did the whole sitting thing, and just fit right in with the old guys! Here are some pics summarizing his experience:










This first picture was after I shot my doe in my great grandma's abandoned farmstead. After I shot my doe the buck that she was with stood up. My son was back with my uncle in the pickup. I moved around to get a better look at the buck and noticed he wasn't too big. He was sticking around because his doe was in heat and she wasn't moving either. :wink: So I went back to the truck, got my son, and we used the old buildings to hide our movement and got within about 50 yards of the buck and got him to stand up.



















Then we went and found the doe. My new 243 reloads worked great! 87 Grain Hornady BTHP and she was DRT with about a 100 yard shot through the lungs. Jackson was proud that he found her laying in the shelter belt!










That night we went for our evening sit. Because of the wind, we had to walk 1/2 mile down a shelter belt through a plowed field, then 1/4 mile across the field to the slough edge. I was overlooking my grandmother's farmstead's trees. There was about 100 yards of open field between us and the trees. Needless to say after a full day of hunting and walking to our spot, Jackson took a 45 minute snooze right there in the grass!



















Luckily he woke up, although cold, right before I took this buck. He was chasing the doe along the trees (she was trying to get in but he wouldn't let her--he was in the trees). He didn't come out until a 4x4 came out farther down. I was able to watch both for about 10 minutes before deciding on this one. He was bigger in the body, and even though only a 3x3 I thought his rack had some character. His tallest tines are a hair under 9 inches tall. Pretty unique. My 87 grain BTHP put him down pretty hard too. It was an 80 yard lung shot and he never took a step. The best part was my son got to watch the whole hunt! By the time we walked the 3/4 mile back to the truck and drove out there it was pretty dark!

I am sure he has all kinds of stories for his kindergarten teacher today! Can't wait for future seasons with him!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

The things to look foreward too!!!

Great Pic's and great story! 
Nice deer as well!
:beer:


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

What a great post... I enjoyed every second of it.

Thanks for sharing, that is truly a cool experience, one that you both will remember for a long time. Keep up the good work! :beer:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Neat story! :thumb:

Charming photos! 

Great caliber! :wink:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Great pictures and story! Looks like he now has the hunting bug too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very cool!

It's a good thing he heard you putting your boots on to make sure he was in on the hunt! :lol:

Very cool congrats!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great post!!! Things to look forward to indeed!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> It's a good thing he heard you putting your boots on to make sure he was in on the hunt! :lol:


Yeah really! Actually that picture of the buck looking at us was taken right after we talked to you. You saw us drive south on that prairie road? If you would have looked to the south of where we talked to you there is an old abandoned farmstead. That is my great grandma's old place and where I shot the doe and took that picture.

How did you guys fare this weekend?


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Great story Fallguy
Cherish every moment. They only come once!!!
Shan :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Fallguy said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > It's a good thing he heard you putting your boots on to make sure he was in on the hunt! :lol:
> ...


North you mean?

I ended up shooting 5 on Sunday. A few short of filling my tags, but got close! Aren't those the trees that they got the "big one" out of last year?


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

thanks for sharing. always fun to spend time wirth the kids or grand kids.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Great reading post Fallguy and that first picture will be in your sons memories for life !!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> North you mean?
> 
> I ended up shooting 5 on Sunday. A few short of filling my tags, but got close! Aren't those the trees that they got the "big one" out of last year?


Woops! Yeah I meant north! 

No the "big one" was taken near there though. A different group of trees.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Cool, but the pics aren't coming up for me.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Very nice Fallguy. You should send that buck pic into a field and stream type mag. You never know.

xdeano


----------

